# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از ریاضی عمومی

## Pari76

سلام 

این سوال از ریاضی عمومی 1 هست قسمت اکسترمم ،لاگرانژ، قضیه رول ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید 

چون خیلی ضروریه

----------


## Armaghan

شرمنده آجی  که نمیتونم کمک کنم.ریاضی نقطه ضعف منه.

----------


## Pari76

> شرمنده آجی  که نمیتونم کمک کنم.ریاضی نقطه ضعف منه.


دشمنت عزیزم ، برا من جواب این سوال خیلی ضروریه به هر کسیم میگم بلد نیست .

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

> سلام 
> 
> این سوال از ریاضی عمومی 1 هست قسمت اکسترمم ،لاگرانژ، قضیه رول ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید 
> 
> چون خیلی ضروریه


قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین که کاربردشون مشخصه ... بهتره از یه کتاب ریاضی دانشگاهی کمک بگیری .. یا معلم دبیرستانت ..فکر میکنم روش اگه تونستم واست حلش میکنم ..

----------


## newpath

البته با عدد گذاری اثبات کردم که حتما لازم نیست a=b باشه !!!!!!

----------


## amin278

> سلام 
> 
> این سوال از ریاضی عمومی 1 هست قسمت اکسترمم ،لاگرانژ، قضیه رول ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید 
> 
> چون خیلی ضروریه


*کدوم فصل ریاضی یکه؟؟

ما هنوز داریم ریاضی پایه دبیرستان+مختلط میخونیم*

*حالا اثبات قضیه تساوی به ازای a=b :
از راه اثبات بازگشتی داریم:

اثبات نا مساوی هم کمی وقت گیره اگر لازم بود بگید تا اثبات کنیم

*

----------


## Pari76

> *کدوم فصل ریاضی یکه؟؟
> 
> ما هنوز داریم ریاضی پایه دبیرستان+مختلط میخونیم*
> 
> *حالا اثبات قضیه تساوی به ازای a=b :
> از راه اثبات بازگشتی داریم:
> 
> اثبات نا مساوی هم کمی وقت گیره اگر لازم بود بگید تا اثبات کنیم
> 
> *



فصل کاربرد مشتق ، ما اعداد مختلط رو جلسه اول تموم کردیم  :Yahoo (1): 

اگه امکانش هست اثبات کنید خیلی ممنونم ازتون :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Pari76

> قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین که کاربردشون مشخصه ... بهتره از یه کتاب ریاضی دانشگاهی کمک بگیری .. یا معلم دبیرستانت ..فکر میکنم روش اگه تونستم واست حلش میکنم ..



متاسفانه این سوالم دقیقا وقتی پیش اومده که هیچکس رو نمیشه پیدا کرد 

رفرنس کتاب توماس هست کل توماس رو زیرو رو کردم نه تنها این سوال نیست بلکه مشابهشم پیدا نمیشه

----------


## newpath

> *کدوم فصل ریاضی یکه؟؟
> 
> ما هنوز داریم ریاضی پایه دبیرستان+مختلط میخونیم*
> 
> *حالا اثبات قضیه تساوی به ازای a=b :
> از راه اثبات بازگشتی داریم:
> 
> اثبات نا مساوی هم کمی وقت گیره اگر لازم بود بگید تا اثبات کنیم
> 
> *


اثباتتون ثابت نمیکنه که اگه a نامساوی b باشه نامعادله برقرار نیست

----------


## amin278

> اثباتتون ثابت نمیکنه که اگه a نامساوی b باشه نامعادله برقرار نیست


دقت بفرمایید عرض کردم که اثبات نامعادله رو انجام ندادم

----------


## amin278

> فصل کاربرد مشتق ، ما اعداد مختلط رو جلسه اول تموم کردیم 
> 
> اگه امکانش هست اثبات کنید خیلی ممنونم ازتون


*چون هنوز نخوندیم نمیدونم اثبات مورد قبول هست یا خیر با عجله نوشتیم ولی منطقا درسته شاید یکسری نامساوی هایی باشه که اینجاها بدرد میخوره و من تو ذهنم نبود ولی در کل اثبات زیر اگرچه طولانی باشه درسته*

----------


## Pari76

> *چون هنوز نخوندیم نمیدونم اثبات مورد قبول هست یا خیر با عجله نوشتیم ولی منطقا درسته شاید یکسری نامساوی هایی باشه که اینجاها بدرد میخوره و من تو ذهنم نبود ولی در کل اثبات زیر اگرچه طولانی باشه درسته*


ببخشید این اثبات شمارو من متوجه نشدم ، البته به دوستامم نشون دادم اونا هم نفهمیدن 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

> *چون هنوز نخوندیم نمیدونم اثبات مورد قبول هست یا خیر با عجله نوشتیم ولی منطقا درسته شاید یکسری نامساوی هایی باشه که اینجاها بدرد میخوره و من تو ذهنم نبود ولی در کل اثبات زیر اگرچه طولانی باشه درسته*


چیو اثبات کردی !!!!! اون هم ارزیو از کجا آوردی ؟!!!! اشتباست .. خودت متوجه شدی چیو میخوای بدست بیاری !!!!! سفسطه بود یا اثبات  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Pari76

> چیو اثبات کردی !!!!! اون هم ارزیو از کجا آوردی ؟!!!! اشتباست .. خودت متوجه شدی چیو میخوای بدست بیاری !!!!! سفسطه بود یا اثبات


ببخشید شما خودتون نمیتونید اثبات کنید?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

> ببخشید شما خودتون نمیتونید اثبات کنید?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


من مثال نقض واسش آوردم ... در صورتی که a و b هم مساوی نباشه باز میتونه برقرار باشه ..

----------


## Pari76

> من مثال نقض واسش آوردم ... در صورتی که a و b هم مساوی نباشه باز میتونه برقرار باشه ..


0_o چه عجیب!!
 میشه لطفا مثال نقضشو بگید 
استاد اثباتش رو خواسته ولی اگه مثال نقضی باشه که دیگه اثبات نمیخواد!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

a=1.1 و b =1  
r=0009 مثلا ....a/b^r  b-r(a-b=1

----------


## Pari76

> a=1.1 و b =1  
> r=0009 مثلا ....


0<r<1 باید باشه 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

> 0<r<1 باید باشه 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


خوب r بین صفرو یکه ؟ گفته اگر و تنها اگر ...

----------


## Pari76

> خوب r بین صفرو یکه ؟ گفته اگر و تنها اگر ...


خب اخه ممیزش رو نذاشتید ، اثبات این برام خیلی ضروریه فکر نکنم استاد مثال نقض رو براش قبول کنه

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

> خب اخه ممیزش رو نذاشتید ، اثبات این برام خیلی ضروریه فکر نکنم استاد مثال نقض رو براش قبول کنه
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


آره منظورم 0.0009 بود ... متاسفانه اثبات کردنو زیاد کار نکردیم تو مهندسی  :Yahoo (105):  .. اگه جوابشو بدست آوردی بذار .. واسم جالبه چجور با قظیه رول اثبات مییشه ... قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین در مورد تعداد ریشه ها هم بحث میکنه .. ولی این مدلیشو ندیده بودم !!!

----------


## Pari76

> آره منظورم 0.0009 بود ... متاسفانه اثبات کردنو زیاد کار نکردیم تو مهندسی  .. اگه جوابشو بدست آوردی بذار .. واسم جالبه چجور با قظیه رول اثبات مییشه ... قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین در مورد تعداد ریشه ها هم بحث میکنه .. ولی این مدلیشو ندیده بودم !!!


برا همه عجیبه !!  به هر حال ممنونم ازتون ، دانشگاه نرفته اولین منفیم رو خوردم =))))

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## newpath

کدوم دانشگاهی اینقد سختگیرن .. !!!! من یادمه ریاضی 1 فقط بامون انتگرال کار میکردن و دنباله و سری و مختلط و قطبی ... انتگرالایی که 2 روز باید فکر میکردی روشون

----------


## Pari76

> کدوم دانشگاهی اینقد سختگیرن .. !!!! من یادمه ریاضی 1 فقط بامون انتگرال کار میکردن و دنباله و سری و مختلط و قطبی ... انتگرالایی که 2 روز باید فکر میکردی روشون


دانشگاه تبریز ، فقط این استاد اینطوری هست 
ما فکر کنم دو جلسه دگ توماس رو کامل تموم میکنیم :/
خدا نصیب نکنه ایشالا چنین انتگرالایی رو واسه ما !

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

----------


## amin278

> چیو اثبات کردی !!!!! اون هم ارزیو از کجا آوردی ؟!!!! اشتباست .. خودت متوجه شدی چیو میخوای بدست بیاری !!!!! سفسطه بود یا اثبات


*واقعا متاسفم برای این لحنتون سریعا صمیمی نشو برادر 



تابع رادیکال بر حسب متغیر r نزولیه * *
در نتیجه حد گرفتیم تا در بیشترین و کمترین مقدار بررسی کنیم که ایا نامساوی برقرار هست یا خیر که اگر a بزرگتر از b باشد با حد گرفتن اثبات انجام میشه
و در حالت دوم اگر  a کوچکتر از b باشد نامساوی را به شکل دیگری مینویسیم و با تبدیل a-b به یک عدد (که منفی هست) ثابت شد که نامساوی در این شرایط هم برقرار است
*

----------


## amin278

> ببخشید این اثبات شمارو من متوجه نشدم ، البته به دوستامم نشون دادم اونا هم نفهمیدن 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


*اثبات به کمک حد هست در حالتی که a بزگتری از b هست
و حالت دوم هم یعنی اگه b بزرگتر از a باشه  که نامعادله رو به شکل دیگر که قابل فهم تر هست نوشته شد
البته این اثبات یه اثبات حرفه ای نیست و فقط با معلومات ریاضی که داشتم انجام دادم
فقط یه اشتباه شده در عبارت اول
ifab منظورم ifa>b بود*

----------


## newpath

> *واقعا متاسفم برای این لحنتون سریعا صمیمی نشو برادر 
> 
> 
> 
> تابع رادیکال بر حسب متغیر r نزولیه * *
> در نتیجه حد گرفتیم تا در بیشترین و کمترین مقدار بررسی کنیم که ایا نامساوی برقرار هست یا خیر که اگر a بزرگتر از b باشد با حد گرفتن اثبات انجام میشه
> و در حالت دوم اگر  a کوچکتر از b باشد نامساوی را به شکل دیگری مینویسیم و با تبدیل a-b به یک عدد (که منفی هست) ثابت شد که نامساوی در این شرایط هم برقرار است
> *


صمیمیتی تویه لحنم بود !!! زیاد خودتو جدی نگیر ..  اثباتت اشتباست .. در ضمن ما از طریق قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین میخوایم اثبات کنیم

----------


## amin278

> صمیمیتی تویه لحنم بود !!! زیاد خودتو جدی نگیر ..  اثباتت اشتباست .. در ضمن ما از طریق قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین میخوایم اثبات کنیم


اثبات منطقا درسته هرچند از طریق قضیه ول و مقدار میانگین نیست(که فعلا واسه ما تدریس نشده)
اگر ادعا داری ثابت کن این اثبات غلطه

----------


## newpath

> اثبات منطقا درسته هرچند از طریق قضیه ول و مقدار میانگین نیست(که فعلا واسه ما تدریس نشده)
> اگر ادعا داری ثابت کن این اثبات غلطه


اون هم ارزی که اول کار بکار بردی اشتباست .. تویه فصل دنباله و سری ریاضی عمومی 1 بهش بر میخوری ... ادامه کارتم مشخص نیس دقیقا به چی میخواستی برسی .. بیشتر دقت کن ..  در کل اثبات با استفاده از قضیه رول و مقدار میانگین مورد  نظره

----------

